# 4.0.4 Update



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Requires* you to be on 4.0.2 that the Verizon model comes with, stock bootloader, recovery and radios. You can download it here:

4.0.4 and Radios

MD5

```
steves-mac-pro:Downloads achilles$ md5 659e0a8f24b4.signed-mysid-IMM30B-from-ICL53F.659e0a8f.zip<br />
MD5 (659e0a8f24b4.signed-mysid-IMM30B-from-ICL53F.659e0a8f.zip) = 386c74eb85e44858d10f7d90c262d6ff<br />
```
I have flashed this and it works.

This is a patch not a full update.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice! Anything important/dramatic obvious on it?


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a bad link.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hurr durr..... fixed


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

How do I flash this update on a stock and locked Nexus? Or can I not?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> How do I flash this update on a stock and locked Nexus? Or can I not?


Should be able to.


----------



## jhhoffma (Sep 27, 2011)

Probably as simple as renaming it to update.zip and putting in the root of SD storage

Then, from device powered off, you should be able to hold both volume buttons and power down. This will boot to bootloader. Use volume buttons to select "Recovery" then use power button to select. Bootloader should allow you to "install update.zip".

I'm doing that from memory as I haven't been stock since Dec 17th.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Got this from that 'other' site..

"Work In Progress. Will update as I discover more
Noticeably Faster
Long-pressing on a blank spot on the last page of app tray bug is gone
New Radios. 3G/4G switching MUCH better. Don't even notice it changing.
New Power Menu. New from 4.0.2, familiar to those who have used a stock 4.0.3 rom...
PRIMELA03 Bootloader
Faster boot up time
Auto-brightness Functionality changed. Smooth transition
Holding down camera button now refocuses again
Multitouch issue seems resolved...
Autorotate is faster
Browse performance noticeably improved"


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Exciting but an easier flashable/customized version will probably come soon. Currently conflicted if I want to wait...


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

mikeinrichmond said:


> Got this from that 'other' site..
> 
> "Work In Progress. Will update as I discover more
> Noticeably Faster
> ...


Thanks, thats what everyone wants to know


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

Adelos said:


> Exciting but an easier flashable/customized version will probably come soon. Currently conflicted if I want to wait...


I'm so happy with my AOKP, IMO-kernel, etc setup its gonna take something drastic to make me change.

for now









sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

This update is odex (stock). So if on any AOSP deoxed ROM it will not work and likely give you a bootloop or failure to boot screen.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I'm so happy with my AOKP, IMO-kernel, etc setup its gonna take something drastic to make me change.
> 
> for now
> 
> ...


+∞


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

jhhoffma said:


> Probably as simple as renaming it to update.zip and putting in the root of SD storage
> 
> Then, from device powered off, you should be able to hold both volume buttons and power down. This will boot to bootloader. Use volume buttons to select "Recovery" then use power button to select. Bootloader should allow you to "install update.zip".
> 
> I'm doing that from memory as I haven't been stock since Dec 17th.


Only folder option is /cache. I'm guessing system/cache. I locked my phone for return. I wanna see if this fixes my radio issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Updated OP, now with a radio as well and new bootloader.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm very excited for a dev to come out with a 4.0.4 rom. Hopefully tonight or overnight, $10 bucks it's done by tomorrow morning. Devs are freaking superheroes.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

jhhoffma said:


> Probably as simple as renaming it to update.zip and putting in the root of SD storage
> 
> Then, from device powered off, you should be able to hold both volume buttons and power down. This will boot to bootloader. Use volume buttons to select "Recovery" then use power button to select. Bootloader should allow you to "install update.zip".
> 
> I'm doing that from memory as I haven't been stock since Dec 17th.


I attempted to go into recovery and I get an Android laying down, with a Red ! triangle over it. Any ideas? It's been years since I've dealt with stock. lol.


----------



## bunklung (Sep 7, 2011)

For the life of me I can't get the stock recovery to work. I tried to use the Nexus tool kit to flash the stock recovery, but no dice.

All I get is the red exclamation mark.

I am stock unlocked/rooted with CWM recovery. I renamed /system/reboot-from-recovery.p.bak to /system/reboot-from-recovery.p in the hopes that the stock recovery would override CWM, but no dice. Again, I tried the Nexus tool kit and still I can't get into stock recovery. Anyone else?


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> I'm very excited for a dev to come out with a 4.0.4 rom. Hopefully tonight or overnight, $10 bucks it's done by tomorrow morning. Devs are freaking superheroes.


They won't be 4.0.4 roms. They will 4.0.3 with 4.0.4 props. 4.0.4 roms will come when source is released for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

jakebites said:


> +∞


Bingo. Loving this setup. I'd like to try out the new codenane , but until I can figure out how to save my data usage from rom to rom, I'm keeping this combo. Battery, stability, and smoothness is wicked.

Sent from my other lover


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

bunklung said:


> For the life of me I can't get the stock recovery to work. I tried to use the Nexus tool kit to flash the stock recovery, but no dice.
> 
> All I get is the red exclamation mark.
> 
> I am stock unlocked/rooted with CWM recovery. I renamed /system/reboot-from-recovery.p.bak to /system/reboot-from-recovery.p in the hopes that the stock recovery would override CWM, but no dice. Again, I tried the Nexus tool kit and still I can't get into stock recovery. Anyone else?


Okay. So when you reach the Android with the 'red ! triangle', press and hold the power button, plus volume up to reach the actual recovery menu. From there, I'm not too sure how to flash the update.zip. Still trying to figure that out.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

TeeX said:


> I'm so happy with my AOKP, IMO-kernel, etc setup its gonna take something drastic to make me change.
> 
> for now
> 
> sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


That's what I meant to quote

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tep71 (Sep 30, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> Only folder option is /cache. I'm guessing system/cache. I locked my phone for return. I wanna see if this fixes my radio issue.


The file needs to go in /cache not /system/cache. You do not need to rename it to update.zip.

The update checks your system before applying. Initially for me it failed to update because my boot image was not the 4.0.2 boot image. I just restored boot, recovery, and both radios from the 4.0.2 factory image on Google's website. Here is a link to the images:

http://code.google.com/android/nexus/images.html

I extracted what I wanted from the factory image and then used fastboot to flash the files. After everything was flashed back to stock the update applied without any problems. I lost root but that was to be expected.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> I attempted to go into recovery and I get an Android laying down, with a Red ! triangle over it. Any ideas? It's been years since I've dealt with stock. lol.


gotta screw with the buttons. Press all 3 simultaneously, or up and power.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> gotta screw with the buttons. Press all 3 simultaneously, or up and power.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yea, I figured out how to get into the recovery menu. Now I'm just trying to figure out how to flash the file.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Does the update .zip itself have all the 4.0.4 radios or are they from 4.0.2? I'm getting installation aborted on the radios.


----------



## bunklung (Sep 7, 2011)

EggoEspada said:


> Okay. So when you reach the Android with the 'red ! triangle', press and hold the power button, plus volume up to reach the actual recovery menu. From there, I'm not too sure how to flash the update.zip. Still trying to figure that out.


Thanks for this.

I figured out how to push the file and apply the update.

You have to boot the phone with an insecure boot img. This can be done manuually or you can use the toolkit.

Once booted with an insecure boot img, I did these commands:

adb devices
adb remount
adb push update.zip /cache
adb reboot recovery

I then followed your instructions on how to actually get into recovery. Thanks.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone gotten Superuser to work?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Has anyone gotten Superuser to work?


I have not. Looking for a method to root this bad boy and my phone is back to normal.

btw the .zip did not reset my phone at all, meaning i still have my txts and apps intsalled. just in case anybody was wondering.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

try the Su update fixer or whatever?


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is a link for the full-update of 4.04 in full; doesn't seem like it requires you to be on 4.0.2 to install; and apparently you can keep root. found it at mydroidworld.com:

http://www.mydroidworld.com/index.html/_/articles/full-imm30b-update-not-the-ota-r73


----------



## chamjin (Jan 16, 2012)

Pleirosei said:


> Here is a link for the full-update of 4.04 in full; doesn't seem like it requires you to be on 4.0.2 to install; and apparently you can keep root. found it at mydroidworld.com:
> 
> http://www.mydroidwo...not-the-ota-r73


thank you for the link. I'll test this out.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Or check this.... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17357-rom-android-404-imm30b-stockrooteddeodexedzipalignedbusyboxinsecure-boot/


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

Is it me or did they change the GTalk icon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yungster (Feb 5, 2012)

Pleirosei said:


> Here is a link for the full-update of 4.04 in full; doesn't seem like it requires you to be on 4.0.2 to install; and apparently you can keep root. found it at mydroidworld.com:
> 
> http://www.mydroidwo...not-the-ota-r73


Using this rom, my google market no longer runs... I see the screen clear and then it exits (no FC)
Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

I noticed one thing. The leaked update doesn't allow my phone to sleep at all.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Tidbits said:


> I noticed one thing. The leaked update doesn't allow my phone to sleep at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you checked better battery stats? Mine is doing very well.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

yungster said:


> Using this rom, my google market no longer runs... I see the screen clear and then it exits (no FC)
> Anyone else seeing this?


mine works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> Have you checked better battery stats? Mine is doing very well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't see that important as of now. Just wondering if it is because of the update or just a bad flash. It just doesn't sleep at all, and before the flash it would sleep nearly 5 seconds after the screen is off in most cases


----------



## brandonfro (Jun 12, 2011)

http://android.clients.google.com/packages/ota/verizon_prime/659e0a8f24b4.signed-mysid-IMM30B-from-ICL53F.659e0a8f.zip


----------

